# Madden 12 - Hptp?



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

First post and newbe to the Touchpad family so forgive the novice question. Can I load and play Madden 12 on the TP with CM7?
Is there a certain format needed?

Any other sport games to recommend?

Thanks,


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

pmgreen said:


> First post and newbe to the Touchpad family so forgive the novice question. Can I load and play Madden 12 on the TP with CM7?
> Is there a certain format needed?
> 
> Any other sport games to recommend?
> ...


A quick search on Google Market does show Madden 12 available for Android although I cannot confirm it would work on the CM TouchPad since I don't own it.


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I can confirm it is working, but with a work-around.

I was able to get it to work by purchasing it (Madden 12) on my phone, then downloading the full files (NaN) files on my phone then downloading the game from the market on my touchpad then copying the game folder from the root of the SD card from my phone to the root of the "SD" card on my touchpad. Worked like a charm. I purchased the game so I hope this was ok to do...

Btw. The NaN files were downloaded to my phone simply by starting the game on the phone and letting the game download the files.


----------



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

silly question but if the tp doesn't have a as, why is it on the root?


----------

